# Poll: Ugliest villager ever?



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2014)

For me, it would DEFINITELY have to be Barold. I just wanna barf every time I see a picture of him, his face is so disgusting.


----------



## Hybridbreeder1 (Mar 1, 2014)

jambett or anicotti....oh god ew


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 1, 2014)

nice poll


----------



## Improv (Mar 1, 2014)

Barold or Charlise or Jambette or Anicotti or Beardo


----------



## kkate (Mar 1, 2014)

Canberra is ugly and cute at the same time


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 1, 2014)

Jane


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 1, 2014)

Barold amd his lips are scary.
Beardo the pedo aint smug. hes not fooling anyone
jambette is barold but female
but at the end of the day the ugliest villager has to be... i cant decide
Beau and erik are really damn ugly as well


----------



## cheezu (Mar 1, 2014)

DarkFox7 said:


> For me, it would DEFINITELY have to be Barold. I just wanna barf every time I see a picture of him, his face is so disgusting.



None of them are ugly to the point of making me want to puke... Geeez. :/


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 1, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Barold amd his lips are scary.
> Beardo the pedo aint smug. hes not fooling anyone
> jambette is barold but female
> but at the end of the day the ugliest villager has to be... i cant decide
> Beau and erik are really damn ugly as well



Aww beau...  He's cute! But theres no need for hate on villagers.. They are just like you but animals! How would you like it if someone called you ugly..


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 1, 2014)

I find Drago hard to look at. Pudge looks like he ate something sour, ew. Chester looks sick. 
Jitters. Deirdre. Least popular deer for a reason, lmao.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 1, 2014)

Becca617 said:


> Aww beau...  He's cute! But theres no need for hate on villagers.. They are just like you but animals! How would you like it if someone called you ugly..



Ive been called ugly so much to the point where it doesnt affect me


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 1, 2014)

Would creepiest count as ugliest?


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 1, 2014)

Pietro >.<


----------



## Poe (Mar 1, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Bearica (Mar 1, 2014)

Barold, Jambette and Pietro.


----------



## Cory (Mar 1, 2014)

Monique, that pale white face, and that mole. EWWWWWW.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2014)

cheezu said:


> None of them are ugly to the point of making me want to puke... Geeez. :/



Well that's just what my opinion is. Besides, it's just a game, it's not like they're real.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 1, 2014)

Barold is very ugly. I had him once and I had a party when he left.


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 1, 2014)

Rodney. He likes to show up in my camp a lot and every time he does I feel gross just from looking at him.


----------



## cheezu (Mar 1, 2014)

DarkFox7 said:


> Well that's just what my opinion is. Besides, it's just a game, it's not like they're real.



I know but it seems a bit extreme for a game like ACNL to induce barfing.
There are some villagers that I'm not fond of and don't find physically appealing but it's not to the point of making me physically ill.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Champ2947 said:


> Monique, that pale white face, and that mole. EWWWWWW.



Awww... I love Monique.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 1, 2014)

I must post Jane on every thread going


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2014)

cheezu said:


> I know but it seems a bit extreme for a game like ACNL to induce barfing.
> There are some villagers that I'm not fond of and don't find physically appealing but it's not to the point of making me physically ill.



The term "makes me wanna barf" is more commonly used as a figure of speech..


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 1, 2014)

cheezu said:


> I know but it seems a bit extreme for a game like ACNL to induce barfing.
> There are some villagers that I'm not fond of and don't find physically appealing but it's not to the point of making me physically ill.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Some ppl just like to be over dramatic. My sister is like that, she always like "that dog was so cute I couldn't even breathe" even though she barely reacted at that moment in time. Some ppl honestly  Sry off topic now let's get back on topic! 

PIETRO YOU GIVE ME NIGHTMARES 0.0


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 1, 2014)

Paula.


----------



## Bobnolivia (Mar 1, 2014)

I like all the villagers I never would like to call them ugly but Jambette and a lot of the frogs do give me nightmares


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 1, 2014)

It's got to be Tiffany or Monique for me..

I won't say who they remind me of, but Tiffany is more so than Monique

They're both just so trashy..


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 1, 2014)

this thing.. makes me scream and run away..


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 1, 2014)

Also I have to give a shout out to katt...I think the designers were seriously trying to scare ppl when they made her...


----------



## CR33P (Mar 1, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Pietro >.<



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?
he's so cute tho!


----------



## koiACNL (Mar 1, 2014)

honestly i think tabby is hideous she scared me in the very first AC







- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## CR33P (Mar 1, 2014)

koiACNL said:


> honestly i think tabby is hideous she scared me in the very first AC
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



please no.. i would like to sleep tonight, thank you very much

her and jambette(idk spelling) are the scariest ones i know. i'm kinda thinking monique too, she kinda freaks me out.


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 1, 2014)

Tabby and Jambette creep me out... Sometimes I wonder if there is a designer in charge of making creepy villagers XD


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 1, 2014)

al, harry, anicotti, chops,


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Mar 1, 2014)

Barold... Just nope!!


----------



## Pixlplume (Mar 1, 2014)

The villager whose the most ugly...
They're all cute - minus Al (but that's because he stole my birthday)

Going for more evil on the inside here - Portia. She was so mean-spirited in my City Folk file, no joke.
So *Portia* is the ugliest villager on the inside.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 1, 2014)

Quillson.
just coz his ugly house ruined my carnations.
And his hair is awful.


----------



## Pequepanda (Mar 1, 2014)

Of the villagers I've "met" in person, I think* Hans* is the uglies one, but then again I'm not really a fan of gorillas >~<


----------



## proddc (Mar 1, 2014)

hazel . definitely hazel. (who is for sale on my thread currently xD)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?142607-Hazel-leaving-the-6th&p=2461576#post2461576


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 1, 2014)

Are y'all crazy? Limberg makes me cry in my nightmares. Limberg is the only answer.


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 1, 2014)

Moose.

Why doesn't anyone like Barold? He's such a cutie.


----------



## kkate (Mar 1, 2014)

Hope I don't receive hate but...... yeah :/ these are the ugliest villagers imo


----------



## MayorMixie (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not sure about the ugliest ever but I currently have Rasher, Lionel and Mott in my Town. So. Much. Ugly.


----------



## koiACNL (Mar 1, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Moose.
> 
> Why doesn't anyone like Barold? He's such a cutie.




lol have u seen barolds face....omg like what is that???


----------



## twerkstrider (Mar 1, 2014)

i'm personally not a fan of hamlet tbh or... any of the hamster villagers x__x (soleil's kinda cute though)


----------



## sidneyac (Mar 1, 2014)

Diva.. And that one girl frog with the bigs lips! Yuck

- - - Post Merge - - -



kkate said:


> Hope I don't receive hate but...... yeah :/ these are the ugliest villagers imo



Agree with all except lolly IMO she's in the top 5 cutest


----------



## Chime (Mar 1, 2014)

Well Pippy moved in to my town the other day...


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 1, 2014)

Monique... eww.


----------



## dolover (Mar 1, 2014)

I have jambette in my town. She's started to grow on me though.


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Mar 1, 2014)

Barold is my favourite. I lost him when my 3DS reset and I didn't notice it was 1/1/2011.

When I reset the right time and went back to play again he was gone

He's even got the same outfit on as me, he looks like a little Bear version of Jariten.


----------



## saehanfox (Mar 1, 2014)

Barold>Limberg>Jambette>Diva>Gigi>Klaus>Benedict>all cows

- - - Post Merge - - -

forgot all gorillas, monkeys, and G/Moose


----------



## Byngo (Mar 1, 2014)

kkate said:


> Hope I don't receive hate but...... yeah :/ these are the ugliest villagers imo



I mostly agree with this list, just take out Muffy & Pudge and add in Rocket & Cyrano. c:


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 1, 2014)

Barold is my favorite villager lol.


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Katt is far from ugly. I can see her as scary but not ugly.
Barold, like Jambette, has dem lips.
Beardo isn't that ugly, but the people has already bad thoughts about him(pubic hair).

Elise is pretty ugly. Not only because of dem lips and the mole, she's also recolored into dark yellowish color, which resembles puke(I prefer her still on yellow)
The gorillas are not attractive at all, but Cesar and Violet are the worst offenders. Cesar's just plain ugly, and female gorillas should never exist.


----------



## milkysugar (Mar 1, 2014)

Ugh, Gaston. Nightmare fuel. 

I practically quit playing for a while when he was in my town╭(๑?д?๑)╮Thankfully I was blessed by the ACNL gods and he moved out quickly.


----------



## UchiCherry (Mar 1, 2014)

I like most of the villagers people consider as ugly. Some are dreamies (or have moved out without my permission)

I don't like Harry, Barold and some of the gorillas though.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

hazel, cally, Sheldon, pietro, spork, all the monkeys, all the mice except bree and rod, lyman, Sylvia, harry and his stupid beard cut, all the gorillas, pashmina and gruff, jambette, Rodney, mac, all the chickens, katt, tbone, barold.

im a bit picky when I choose my villagers lol. im only basing this off of their appearance, not personality >.<


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 1, 2014)

Diana D: her face reminds me of those cranky old ladies at the back of the church that gossip about everyone. Pale powder over-dose, to much blush and way to much eye-shadow D: totally creeps me out.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> Diana D: her face reminds me of those cranky old ladies at the back of the church that gossip about everyone. Pale powder over-dose, to much blush and way to much eye-shadow D: totally creeps me out.


LOL now that you mentioned it xD


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 1, 2014)

kkate said:


> Hope I don't receive hate but...... yeah :/ these are the ugliest villagers imo



Al - idk I can see how people dislike him easily but I love how his catchphrase is 'Ayee' I mean whats not to love there?
Beardo - I can..see a point there ;-;
Barold - yea ok uvu
Bella - I only like her since she was in ruby quest, but I can kinda see why people don't like her....I guess :/
Benjamin/Canbera - I mean they just look a bit odd nothing really ugly but I can agree ;-;
Caesar - ;--------------------------------------------------------------------------------; y him
Colton - u-u 
Elosie - she reminds me of grandma, whos a ***** so yea 
gigi/hans/harry: I see ur point
lolly - y?
Mac - I think he's supposed to look like a bulldog, or smth idk
Marcie - byeeee, Astrid she take her place. Marcie does not deserve this.
Mathilda - idk she cute in her own way
Moe - Its the brother of Tom that he just doesnt wanna talk about uvu
moose -ew
Muffy - First of all,how dare u
nan - idk she ok
naomi - shes better than diana, tough twinkies on all ya'll uvu
olviva - she cute tho D:
Pudge/Quillson/Tabby - ew
Tammi - I hated her so much and Naomi would push her around and make her angry this is easily why I'm Naomi  baised. 
tiffany - refer to muffy for answer
truffles thru violet. ew
idk but chow actually scares me when he smiles, same with spork. Those, besides Diana are the only few that I actually dislike and would not want in my town ;-;


----------



## Saranghae (Mar 1, 2014)

Barold and Beardo, ewww.


----------



## Lavender (Mar 1, 2014)

I really don't like Hopper :/ Or any of the gorillas, or most of the hippos...or the bulls...

I mean, with so many cute or cool species of animals to choose from, why gorillas?? Give us alpacas or foxes!


----------



## CR33P (Mar 1, 2014)

Lavender said:


> I really don't like Hopper :/ Or any of the gorillas, or most of the hippos...or the bulls...
> 
> I mean, with so many cute or cool species of animals to choose from, why gorillas?? Give us alpacas or foxes!



i know right


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lavender said:


> I really don't like Hopper :/ Or any of the gorillas, or most of the hippos...or the bulls...
> 
> I mean, with so many cute or cool species of animals to choose from, why gorillas?? Give us alpacas or foxes!



True dat. Foxes are my favorite animal, and I would LOVE to see adorable fox villagers (that don't look boring and bland like Redd)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hard choice, for now I'll just say Rocket XD


----------



## saehanfox (Mar 2, 2014)

DarkFox7 said:


> True dat. Foxes are my favorite animal, and I would LOVE to see adorable fox villagers (that don't look boring and bland like Redd)



Same here. Redd is sort of a disappointment of a fox character, especially with his possibly race-categorizing eyes.


----------



## @Rosemist (Mar 2, 2014)

I have Truffles now. And while I wouldn't call her ugly, I'd definitely use the words "aesthetically challenged".


----------



## DarkRose407 (Mar 2, 2014)

J-Jambette.... she was at my campsite the other day...I left immediately. I also find Chops hideous. Actually I don't like most of the smug villagers look wise. But Jambette....never again!

But my poor Barold gets so much hate! It's his birthday!


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 2, 2014)

Any of the horse series... I just think they are too weird looking!


----------



## Miss_Alex (Mar 2, 2014)

Jambette...


----------



## Libra (Mar 2, 2014)

No one in specific, but I'd say the gorillas in general.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 2, 2014)

saehanfox said:


> Same here. Redd is sort of a disappointment of a fox character, especially with his possibly race-categorizing eyes.



He is designed to be more like a kitsune (btw regardless of what the localization team says, he is a kitsune) and he defineatly captiures that sneaky scammer type look


----------



## PinkWater (Mar 3, 2014)

Barold, hands down. There's just no excuse for someone to be that ugly. At least Katt and Tabby are so ugly, it's funny, but Barold is just disgusting


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Mar 3, 2014)

Rasher...


----------



## mushybanana (Dec 29, 2017)

yo i ain't gonna lie i hate harry


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 29, 2017)

Agnes. UGH.


----------



## Seashell (Dec 30, 2017)

Gizmodo said:


> I must post Jane on every thread going
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: monstrosity



WHAT IS THAT MONSTROSITY
but on a serious note, Jambette kinda weirds me out


----------



## dontpanicx3 (Dec 30, 2017)

Just from looking through all the villagers, Jambette. In my town right now the ugliest villager I have is Rocco, I want him to move out.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 30, 2017)

Al 
Barold
Canberra
Chelsea
Flurry
Tabby
Truffles
Wart Jr.
Zucker

Kinda hard to pick which I most dislike because I really don't like any of them. If I _had_ to choose it would be a toss-up between Chelsea, Tabby, and Truffles.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 30, 2017)

why are we necrobumping a thread over 3 years dead now?


----------

